# Seat Identification Child's  (Troxel) Seat?



## Dweber (Mar 18, 2018)

Looking for a small child's seat for a Pierce project. Can anyone confirm this is a Troxel seat. I believe this is what I need for my project.  Any help appreciated! Thanks Dave Email: Dweber736@aol.com


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 27, 2018)

Is this your seat, or just a picture? Can we see a picture of your bike? I might have a saddle for you.


----------

